# Clowning around in a small creek



## TooTall (May 4, 2011)

Had some fun at a buddies farm in New Waverly, Texas

My buddies didn't want to take a chance and get wet

[ame="http://s122.photobucket.com/albums/o271/tx_tootall/Zachs%20Farm/?action=view&current=mikecrossing.mp4"]







[/ame]

[ame="http://s122.photobucket.com/albums/o271/tx_tootall/Zachs%20Farm/?action=view&current=flipcrewcrossing.mp4"]







[/ame]

[ame="http://s122.photobucket.com/albums/o271/tx_tootall/Zachs%20Farm/?action=view&current=smallcreekhammer.mp4"]







[/ame]


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

nice vids!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!! in that last clip, did you get the camera man's feet? lol


----------

